# The Difference between “Guts” and “Balls”



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

The Difference between “Guts” and “Balls”



We've heard about people having “guts” or having “balls”. But do you know the difference?


GUTS - is arriving home late after a night out with the boys, being met by your wife with a broom, and having the guts to ask her: "Are you still cleaning, or are you flying somewhere?"



BALLS - is coming home late after a night out with the boys, smelling of perfume and beer, lipstick on your collar, slapping your wife on the butt and having the balls to say: "You're next fatty."



I hope this clears up any confusion. Medically speaking, there is no difference in the outcome, both result in death.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Well!!........in that case.................I don't have either


----------

